
Nuclear Isn't Needed for the Green New Deal - mimixco
https://www.jacksonville.com/opinion/20190510/guest-column-nuclear-power-isnt-needed-for-green-new-deal
======
natch
I love that the article mentions one of my biggest gripes with nuclear power,
that it does not lend itself to scaling down to the level of the individual
household.

The inescapable implication is that nuclear is inherently a centralized, big
government or big industry solution... in stark contrast to household-scale
solutions like solar and wind, which tend to promote the preservation of
individual freedom and self determination, since control can stay with the
individual owners.

~~~
mimixco
Great point! When I attended the NRC hearing over the proposed new nuclear
plant for Turkey Point (FL), a local mayor produced evidence that Florida
Power & Light could put solar panels and Tesla batteries on _every home in
their market area_ for less than the cost of building another nuclear plant.

The future of green energy lies in decentralizing its production.

------
verdverm
What about the thorium reactors and the enegry levels needed for large scale
industry?

What pollution is created when a hurricane or tornado destroys a solar farm?
(Think of all the nasty materials on the inside which leech into the ground
water).

All solutions have drawbacks, that's why we call them tradeoffs.

~~~
mimixco
Metals can be filtered out of water. But nothing can remove nuclear subatomic
particles from the Earth. Once something is radioactive, it continues to emit
particles which fly off into the environment and contaminate their
surroundings. Heavy metals don't do this.

